# Ruger 10/22 with Sling and box of .22 LR



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I am selling my newer great condition 10/22 Sporter. It has a few light scuffs/scratches and comes with a ten round mag, a 350 count box of ammo and a Ruger embossed three finger sling made by Triple K. The sling has an attached spare mag holster and is brown leather with suede lining. I am asking $300 obo. PM or text (801) 367-0360 with questions or offers.


----------

